# ممكن مبرمج Cnc



## Mostafa Alpha (1 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

1- هل يمكن برمجة CNC من خلال فيجول بيسك
2- كيف يتم ربط Autocad مع Visual Basic
3-ماهى فائدة فيجول بيسك الموجود داخل Autocad تحت اسم VBA 

لكم الشكر على الرد


----------

